# cat who doesn't like to be alone?



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

I have 2 cats, both aged 1 year 7 months - Rooney and Gizmo, they are brothers. I work full time and my partner part time. When I'm out at work my partner tells me that Rooney sits by the window all day, occasionally crying out. When I'm home, I give them both plenty of cuddles and play time. Gizmo is happy with this, he is quite an independent cat, but Rooney wants to be with me all the time! He crys if I leave the room, he follows me wherever I go, even into the toilet and waits for me outside the bathroom when I shower. He sleeps on my pillow all night long, which is annoying my partner! I don't know why he does this, they are very happy cats, they play together all the time and are very close, but as I say Rooney just hates for me to be out of his sight! He's even sitting above the computer as I write this. Does anybody else have this problem? Any suggestions on how I can deal with this? I love him to bits and would happily spend all day every day with him, but thats just not practical! :roll:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, Miss Poo will follow me everwhere until she is so tired she can't. Just giving her a little play where she gets tired faster sometimes helps,

but right now she is wait for me to get done typing so she can get on my lap.


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

MAN!
i wish my cat would follow me around or sleep next to me , 
ill trade u catss?! lol i juss kiddding , but my kitty never like cuddles up, she sometimes follows me but acts as if shes not following me like if i walk into another room she'll follw me , but from far away , n if i trun around to look at her , she looks away lmao its so hilarious but yeh i wish my cat would be around me alot , 
any suggestions??


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

I love the fact that he's so obsessed with following me, it's really cute! When I first got him, he didn't really bother with me too much, my other cat Gizmo seemed to want all the attention. Then all of a sudden he just started following me wherever I went, and I mean wherever I went! I give him soo much attention that I feel that Gizmo feels left out, although he is not really a cuddles cat he does like you to talk to him, but when Rooney sees this he gets jelous! As I write this e-mail, he's at the bottom of the stairs crying really loudly, so loud that if you didn't know him you would think he was distressed! The only suggestions I can give is just plenty of chit chat with your kitty and lots of cuddles, and then they will just want to give you lots attention and cuddles too! :lol:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I also heard doing stuff like brushing/combing them also makes for a bonding thing.


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, I agree with that. Rooney loves being brushed, he happily perches himself on my lap and laps up the attention! Gizmo on the other hand does not like to be brushed and gets very cross when i do so!!! :lol:


----------

